# Interesting changes to medical tests for expat visas to UAE



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Interesting article that discusses new medical test procedures for issue and renewal of expat visas to UAE:-
Mohammed amends medical examination system for expats in UAE - Emirates 24|7

There are quite a few changes compared with before.
These include requirement to have hepatitis inoculations following a negative test.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Interesting article that discusses new medical test procedures for issue and renewal of expat visas to UAE:-
> Mohammed amends medical examination system for expats in UAE - Emirates 24|7
> 
> ...


I would like to read about this in the National or Khaleej Times. Reading 24/7 is a bit like reading Pan-Arabian.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

So one more hoop to jump through for the visa process


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

It's the impact on renewals that'll be a PITA (but not literally I hope).


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

when is this effective?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's more information:

People with old tuberculosis scars can get UAE visa - Khaleej Times
A bit misleading headline....

New UAE Cabinet resolution: All residents to be tested for TB during visa renewal | GulfNews.com


----------



## aloneinalain (Oct 29, 2015)

I wonder why Khaleej Times reported the new TB ruling which was actually backdated to January 27, but no word in Gulf News or the National (or UAE 24/7 or 7 Days for that matter). When I read the KT article I seriously started crying because this is exactly what so many of us separated from our families because of this law have been praying for. I am hoping that the govt will lift the life ban which they gave my husband and he will be able to get a visa now. We are almost 50, jobs in my field are very hard to land so going back home is not an option. Yes it still sucks that new work visas are still subject to the ban, but hopefully they will continue the trend of relaxing restrictions and requiring testing and treatment rather than outright bans.


----------



## Volrath16 (Jan 5, 2016)

after passing the exams and getting the visa stamped I went to Emirates ID page and it says my ID was printed on 23th of March. Since its the standard in my company main office to collect it only after 1 week (or more...) is it possible for me to drop by there and collect it?


----------

